# Boots



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I am again in the market for some new boots. The Bean Boots just don't hold up for me more than about 10-12 months. At their price, I could buy a pair of better and more expensive boots to last several years.
I need the following:
Waterproof
Comfortable
6-8 inches high
Possibile insulated
Good for winter or summer

I live in South GA and does not get real cold, but several months of 20-40 degree weather (lows).


----------



## Pudelpointer (Jul 27, 2010)

Russell boots are the best! Expensive but worth every penny.
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

I always have had good luck with Danner boots. In Oklahoma we have similar weather and need something to keep warm but not too hot. I love my pronghorns.


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Huff said:


> I always have had good luck with Danner boots. In Oklahoma we have similar weather and need something to keep warm but not too hot. I love my pronghorns.


I also have always had very good luck with Danner. I have a couple of different pairs, but love my non insulated Sharptails the best.


----------



## jblinds (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone have the Double Moccasin Zyphyr and did you add height? I really prefer and 12-13" boot.


----------



## duke (Sep 29, 2010)

Love my Russells!! Between my wife and I we have 5 pairs. 1 south 40, 1 feather weight birdshooter, 1 sportingclays chucka, 2 african priemer chuckas. Would not trade for any other boot. You pay for them and have to wait a bit to have them made, but worth it for a boot that will last. My wife decribes her feather weights as they are as comfortable as stocking feet. I keep them well cared for and in 4 seasons of pheasant and grouse hunting and training have had no issues and no leaks. Call Lefty or Doug. You wont be disappointed. Also, gift cert. make great gifts.

Bob


----------



## deanlange (Apr 26, 2010)

I like Irish Setter made by redwing. Light weight and just bought my second pair. First pair lasted 8 years.


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Thomas D said:


> I am again in the market for some new boots. The Bean Boots just don't hold up for me more than about 10-12 months. At their price, I could buy a pair of better and more expensive boots to last several years.
> I need the following:
> Waterproof
> Comfortable
> ...


Interesting. My Bean Maine Hunting Shoes have lasted me over 15 years. I'd look at Muck and see if anything they have fits your requirements. I have the Wetland 16 inch and the Edge Water shoe (lowtop) and love both. They both fit all of your listed traits except the 6-8 inch height. The may have something in that range.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I have started using Danner pronghorns, uninsulated for spring, summer and fall. They can't crack.

I tried Bean boots and Schnee boots, they both would crack after about a year. You can get both types resoled for about half price but it seems like there's always a pair that needs sent back.


----------



## Peafowl (Feb 17, 2011)

Russells or Danners are great. I really like my Danner sierras.


----------



## Imaoleguy (Oct 21, 2010)

Tom: My Russell's are great but if you are talking about rubber bottom boots for North FL/South GA that also do well in somewhere like Chinook, MT, my boy's and I like Schnee's. Take a look at their on-line catalog and I will give you a hard copy when you return. Mike


----------



## mnduckhunter (May 4, 2010)

Danner boots


----------



## jhixf564 (Nov 3, 2009)

White's are my favorite. They fit like a glove and wear better than any other boot I've owned. They are expensive, but last much longer than any of the Danner's, Lacrosse, Beans, Browning's or Rocky's I've owned. They are heavy boots compared to some of the others.


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Danners Elk Hunter. USA Made.
Joe


----------



## Mcwjr13 (Oct 13, 2010)

My Irish Setter snake boots have lasted 6 years so far.


----------



## Jonathan Maulden (Mar 27, 2011)

I live in NC and have about the same weather. I love redhead uplander hunting boots. Cool in the summer fair in the winter. Goretex. Pick them up At Bass Pro for $99 cant beat um. Very good boot.


----------



## cosmo38655 (Aug 21, 2009)

i am with you - you get what you pay for


----------



## jthunts (May 19, 2011)

Muck Boots


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Three pair of Russell boots, one with over 10 years. Expensive but long lasting and can be resoled if necessary by Russell for a reasonable price.


----------

